# mounting /lib via nfs

## Pilatus

Hello!

I am building a cluster consisting of several diskless AMD64 computers.

To keep the installed packages consistent the system directories (/usr, /bin &C) are mounted via NFS.  This works rather well, except that /lib64 cannot be mounted separately. It seems that the initscripts are kept there, and when you remount that particular directory the rug is pulled out from under init.

Is there any way to have /lib64 shared through NFS to keep the installed libraries consistent?

Thomas

----------

## VinzC

With bin, sbin, usr and lib mounted through NFS, why don't you mount the root filesystem (read-only, of course) and mount read-write the ones that must be altered, like tmp, home and var? Mounting the root filesystem using NFS is a supported feature I think and should be explained in Gentoo manual. You'll just need an initial ramdisk for that.

----------

